# Lazerpoint.com: AVOID!!!



## kill phil (Sep 30, 2007)

Just putting out a little PSA about this fraudulent company based in China. Wanted to order some stuff as I had previously done through dealextreme.com, but wanted to give someone else a try to see if I could cut my shipping time down. 

Long story short: incorrect products shipped and incomplete order shipped. We exchanged 2 or 3 emails, then crickets. 

Avoid this POS company at all costs! 

:madman::madman::madman::madman::madman::madman::madman::madman:


----------



## BBW (Feb 25, 2004)

why in the world are you ordering from a company in china is beyond my rational thoughts


----------



## kill phil (Sep 30, 2007)

People order from dealextreme.com all the time, which I have done and was quite successful and is a company from China. Kind of like cutting out the middle man. $130 light purchased in the US costs $30 shipped.......that's why.


----------



## betweenrides (Oct 19, 2010)

BBW said:


> why in the world are you ordering from a company in china is beyond my rational thoughts


Almost every manufactured product you buy is from a company in China. Buying direct can be 1/5 the cost and you can get products that won't be in retail for 6 months or a year out or never in retail. If you can find it in retail, it has been marked up several times.

Flashlights, Li-ion batteries and chargers - the best place to buy is direct, the downside is length of ship time and hit or miss quality. There are some reputable dealers out there that are US based which speeds up shipping and provides some additional warranty protection. Not all of the companies are bad - the good ones will work with you on replacement or credit for bad products. Here's a few I've used with good results:

Manafont.com
International Outdoor Store
Shining Beam
Lighthound
sbflashlights


----------

